# Getting wires to backrack



## berkshire (Feb 16, 2008)

I am wiring my lights on my backrack,I have the switches installed in my dash near the steering wheel. I was just wondering what may be the easiest way to get the wires from the switches to the back rack. I have thought about running them in the rubber molding along the headliner then getting between the headliner on the roof and running them out the third brake light slot. any other suggestions that may be easier? Thanks


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

run them under the plastic trim piece that is between the door opening and the carpet. go under that up under the carpet and through the 2 small plastic (rubber) gromets in the back of the cab then you just have to come up the back rack instead of trying to go out the 3rd brake light


----------



## berkshire (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for the help..


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

all wiring that I do I run into the motor compartment through the firewall. and in the case where it is going to the bed, under the truck and up between the cab adn box. then you are never fighting water when a seal gives out and fills your headliner up with water.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

ColliganLands;855685 said:


> run them under the plastic trim piece that is between the door opening and the carpet. go under that up under the carpet and through the 2 small plastic (rubber) gromets in the back of the cab then you just have to come up the back rack instead of trying to go out the 3rd brake light


I have route my wiring this way several time's. IMO its better than going out the firewall and have exposed wire band tied to the frame. The wire is in a dry area under the door sill and it is protected from the elemets. On Chevys I out the cab vents on either side of the rear wall of the cab. On my Chevy I installed the switchs on the overhead consule then along the headliner and out the 3rd brakelight opening. I had to notch the 3rd brake light and the opening then I used a small dab of silcone to seal it.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

On the chevys they have two knockouts in the corners that you canuse to run wires out of. I put them in plastic shielding and runthem under the carpet, or rubber flooring and then out those two holes on either side. I dont know if fords have them. Has worked great for me and you never see the wires.


----------



## Sno What (Oct 23, 2006)

You may want to go to the local dealer and check out a chassis cab, that way you can see the openings in the back of the cab. There are two large rectangular / oval plastic things that I routed the wires through on the back wall of the cab.. There is just a rubber flap on the inside of the cab. Routed the wires through the molding on the floor by the door.


----------



## berkshire (Feb 16, 2008)

I ran the wires today, it was easy. I ran them under the door step ,under the back seat and out the rubber grommet in the back.Thanks for all your help.


----------

